# moving to LA, seeking advice



## Sanjuro (Jul 13, 2002)

Hello,

I'm planning a move to Los Angeles and I'd some advice on where to live from a cyclists perspective. I am a road cyclist/racer and my new job will be in Woodland hills. I don't want to commute too far and I enjoy being close to the city, if not in the city. However, I'd like to have access to at least a 5 miles of good roads for training loops on weekday mornings. I'll be renting at first and then looking to buy a condo or house. Do you guys have any suggestions? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Valley Circle Blvd...*

...is the westernmost major north/south street in the San Fernando Valley, wide with good pavement and a couple of decent but short climbs, running from Calabasas up to Roscoe Bl. You can add more climbs by taking some of the streets running west from Valley Circle, Victory Bl. being a good one. (It extends farther north from Roscoe, running past the Chatsworth Reservoir, sweeping east to become Plummer St., but turns into a rough two-laner with lots of idiot drivers.) I'm guessing that one-way distance from the Ventura Fwy up to Roscoe is about 7 miles. You can also head south from Calabasas on Mulholland Dr, or west out to Agoura or Malibu Canyon, on those days when you have time for more than short training loops.


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

Woodland Hills is one of the best place in LA County to live for cycling. The rides Walrus has mentioned are great and with a little exploring you'll find some nice extensions off of them. A nice loop is to take Aroura Road to Westlake Village and then take Moorpark over the Norwegian grade to Moorpark and then come back through Simi Valley and over the Santa Susana Pass. Also, you can head north up to Rinaldi and take Balboa out to the Santa Clarita Valley. It's a bit less crowded out there and you'll find some nice climbs. When you get the urge for some steep stuff, you'll find it nearby on Stunt Road, Piuma, and other roads in the Santa Monica Mountains. Don't be afraid to try new roads; you might be surprised at what you'll find out there.


----------



## Sanjuro (Jul 13, 2002)

*ty*

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Sanjuro (Jul 13, 2002)

*another question*

Can anyone recommend some good bicycle shops in the Valley and Santa Monica? I'd like to find a shop that caters to cycling enthusiasts and racers. Thanks!


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

In the valley, I'd recommend Bicycle John's in Burbank. It's a smallish shop with a great selection of stuff geared toward road. The service is really good, but prepared to wait.

On the westside, I'd recommend Helen's in Marina del Rey. Scott, the manager of there, is a great guy and they do good service.


----------

